# North Carolina Froggers



## AsylumDart (Sep 20, 2018)

Who’s all from NC? Finding it difficult to find local froggers to meet up with. I’m in Durham


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hello,

Did you check out the threads here? Quite a few NC Froggers. I am hosting a meeting in Charlotte this Saturday.

Bill


----------



## macg (Apr 19, 2018)

I'm in the triangle. Are you new to the area?


----------



## AsylumDart (Sep 20, 2018)

Awesome! No, I've lived in Durham for a little over a year. I was moving back home to Arizona but my job transfer fell through.


----------



## AsylumDart (Sep 20, 2018)

Hello Bill!

Is the meet up with Alex from Frogdaddy? Alex is a very rad dude. Been meaning to make it out to a meet up. But I have to work this weekend.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Yep, I am Alexs partner and half of FrogDaddy. You should try to come next time... we had a great time.


----------

